# Highyellow's Lawn Journal



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Ps - This is a place holder for my lawn journal. I'm closing on the house this Thursday (30 May) at which I'll put some pics up for where I'm starting and the size of the yard.

The front is about 6800 sq ft with sod and tall fescue. I have an irrigation/sprinkler system installed and going to try and hold off a few weeks to let that set before I cut it.

The back and sides will be a rye/fescue mix (hydro seed) but I might try and overseed that with something else (any recommendations?).

Main priority is a green (spring/summer/fall) lawn that feels good on the feet.

I'm also looking at the Kobalt electric self-propelled mower with universal checkmate striping kit. I might follow that up with a zero turn at end of the year but I have to check on my septic lines.

Happy to be here and back in a yard/flower bed. If you have any recommendations I'm all ears. First steps? Might pick up the Lawn Care Nut's guide as starting point.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Ok. So I'm in the house and excited.

I'm going to water three times a day for another week to try and get the roots in the sod to really set. Then I'll probably do some deep watering 3 times a week.



Probably won't cut grass for another week or so as well. So need some advice/help:

1. What should I be looking to do first? Was planning on adding lime this week.

2. I have some mushrooms coming up. What's the best way to take care of those? (I can upload a pic if needed)

3. What is a good spreader for the money? Will any spreader do?

4. What is the best way to transition from sod to non-sod when it comes to the different heights? Should i just try and level with some top soil?

5. Finally, should I buy LCN guide (or GCI Turf)? I know I can probably get all the info I need on here but i would like to one stop shop until I get situated. I think I did see a post like that but there were links, etc. I also need to go back and get a journal for recording what/when I do things.

Thanks in advance for the help. It's great to have a yard to take care of again.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Some additional pics for the journal.

As mentioned above. Need away to smooth out the transition from sod to non-sod.


I'd also like to get the grass to start expanding into the ditch but we're probably a long ways off on that.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Can anyone provide some advice?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why add lime? Does your soil test indicate the need for lime?

Do you know if they applied fertilizer with the sod?

Mushrooms, just mow them. No big deal.

Do an irrigation audit. Figure out how long it takes you to get 1/2in of water into your lawn.

Go ahead and buy LCN guide. Most of the same info is online at Univ. Or here in TLF, but reading it might give you a different perspective/understanding. Read the Cool Season Guide.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

g-man, thanks for the response and recommendations. They (builder) said sod should be good when it comes to nitrogen but that the area is really lacking lime. I was going to order soil test this week.

I plan on doing the irrigation audit next week after my last week of trying to get the roots to take.

Reference mushrooms, since they are a fungus I didn't know if I should be taking any other actions to prevent them from coming back but thank you.

I've read most of the cool season guide but need to go back through and really want to incorporate that could journal.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Quick update. It's been 3 weeks of watering 3x to help roots get seated. I'm going to 2-3 days a week now. I'll try the tuna can technique to try and get 1" of water down over the week.

Questions:
1. Where can I find the tool to pull plugs for soil test in a local store vice Amazon?
2. Should I go ahead and add anything to the lawn or wait until I get results back?
3. Finally, I know theoretically that mushrooms mean you have some decaying matter in your yard but I obviously don't want a yard full of them. If I mow them they'll just spread, correct?


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

So I was looking so forward to mowing today but I forgot to turn off the sprinkler system and ground never dried out and was just too soft.

So I decided to put down Grub ex and Milorganite and I'll cut on Monday 🤞🏽.

Other than that...just wondering how I should handle the ground in front of the sod (kill everything try to put seed down?) and how to blend the sod and seed by the driveway.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Any recommendations on how to fix this area? Should I spray round up everywhere and then seed or take plugs?


[/quote]


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Any thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up and seed in the fall, but do think if you can/want to get your mower there. Making it a no mow area with some praire grass might be a better option. See how much water collects after a rain.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

I finally got to get a cut in! I wanted to wait for the Checkmate striping kit to come in (arrives today) but it's supposed to rain today so I'll plan on mowing again on Saturday morning.

Pretty happy with the Timemaster minus the tank/fuel efficiency.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

I got my first cut in with the Toro Timemaster and Checkmate. (2nd now altogether.)

I'm pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Highyellow1 said:


> I got my first cut in with the Toro Timemaster and Checkmate. (2nd now altogether.)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the outcome.


That looks fantastic from where I'm sitting matey :thumbup: keep up the work ethic and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

@jabopy

Thank you!


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Got my soil test back and was wondering what people recommend to correct deficiencies?

I was thinking of doing the N-EXT products but should I wait until fall now?


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Any help?


----------



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Did an application of Silver Cymbals root growth mixture and let it grow out a little until I did a cut yesterday. Pretty pleased, especially when compared to my neighbors who are wondering why their grass is browning.


----------

